# update on my Xray



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All I have posted some post in the ibs forums and recently said that I thought my problem might be pelvic floor dsifunction, but I'm not altoghether sure yet. I saw my consultant last week and got the result of an abdominal X ray which I had (I also had an ultrasound X ray of my pelvis which was ok) but he said the abdominal X ray showed lots of stool in my bowel and hold ups in the bowel. (That might explain the long stools I was passing and thought it was some sort of parasites or worms) My consultant is sending me for another X ray to see why I have vaginal bulge when I bear down to have a bowel movement, and it is an X ray that they inject dye and takes pictures of you emptying your bowel. I wonder where do they inject the dye into? Sounds horrible. Has anyone had this type of X ray, and what preparations do you have to do for it, and how long does it last. He said its to see why my back passage is bulging into my front so that they can get some answers as to what's cause. He said the usual cause of a bulge is a cyst on the ovary, but that I do not have a cyst as my ultrasound was ok. I am awaiting an appointment for this X ray and am thinking it might be pelvic floor disorder of some kind, but still not sure about the ibs either. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks Mary.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A defecography?


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Spasman. Thanks for your reply. I am not sure if its defecography. The consultant said it was an x ray with dye injected while I am on the toilet to see what is happening. Have you had one, or do you know where you get the dye injected? I always forget to ask my consultant questions at the time of consultation, so that is why I wondered if anyone else had this sort of x ray. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks again. Mary


----------

